# vendetta, mini-t pro, c18mt



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

*vendetta, mini-t pro, rc18mt*

I can't decide wat to get mini-t pro, vendetta or rc18mt. I want the most duriable and fastest and im not sure which to get, It will be used for outdoor racing and backyard bashing. i saw the mini-t at the track one time and it keep spining out so im wonder ing if i should go 4wD and if i go 4wd drive which is better the vendetta or rc18mt. remeber i want to race and drive in my back yard.


----------

